# how to breed Leucomelas



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

HI. I'm getting some Leucs soon. i got a question. do leucs breed any different then other darts.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they can be seasonal breeders. Mine respond favorably to increased temp to at least 77 degrees, and daily misting. My males don't even call in the winter. I just had breeding restart a week or two ago after a 3 month stint of zero calling.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

In this respect leucs may be one of the most peculiar frogs we work with. I know a number of very young, very new hobbyists who have gotten breeding from their leucs almost immediately. I also know a few _very_ advanced breeders who have never gotten _eggs_ from their leucs.

The best I can tell you is, as was mentioned, leucs are seasonal breeders. It seems the more intense the seasonal change the more likely you are to get eggs (you want a dry season, so make it super dry, seal up the tank and only spray it once every two weeks, you want a wet season, make it a super wet season, mist three times a day and flood your false bottom).


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

For me, the nighttime temp drops in the Winter (to 68deg), is enough to stop any breeding or calling from my Leucomelas pairs. I started misting and feeding heavily two weeks ago and have had clutches from all the pairs already (though the first clutches look like duds, which is pretty typical in my experience).

Leucs are a great frog. The Guyana banded leucs are really nice, a large frog with unbroken bands of yellow and black. They are a particularly striking morph of Leucs.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> In this respect leucs may be one of the most peculiar frogs we work with. I know a number of very young, very new hobbyists who have gotten breeding from their leucs almost immediately. I also know a few _very_ advanced breeders who have never gotten _eggs_ from their leucs.


Funny you should mention this. I have a group of 2.1 that bred for me non-stop, year around for about 2 years. The males would compete and you could hear them calling constantly. I was getting at least 2 clutches a month from them during the spring/summer. I then put them in a larger new deluxe tank with misters and the breeding stopped cold. I haven't heard them call now for about 8 months.

I'm hoping it's a seasonal thing as well.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

this is intersting to find this out. My question is how do you sex them. I'm getting a pair in a few days. would love more info on these lil guys. Not tryin to highjack thanx


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

Boondoggle said:


> Funny you should mention this. I have a group of 2.1 that bred for me non-stop, year around for about 2 years. The males would compete and you could hear them calling constantly. I was getting at least 2 clutches a month from them during the spring/summer. I then put them in a larger new deluxe tank with misters and the breeding stopped cold. I haven't heard them call now for about 8 months.
> 
> I'm hoping it's a seasonal thing as well.


I had the same experience after moving a 2.1 group to a new viv. Their new home is taller, has more floor space, and its more heavily planted. One male still calls but his lady friend seems to have lost interest after the move. I'm still toying around to see what works.


----------



## geoffsfrogs (Feb 20, 2011)

frogmanchu said:


> this is intersting to find this out. My question is how do you sex them. I'm getting a pair in a few days. would love more info on these lil guys. Not tryin to highjack thanx


They're difficult to sex on their own, but if you compare the two, the female should be the larger/fatter of the two.



Spotty said:


> I had the same experience after moving a 2.1 group to a new viv. Their new home is taller, has more floor space, and its more heavily planted. One male still calls but his lady friend seems to have lost interest after the move. I'm still toying around to see what works.


I wouldn't toy with it too much. Give her time to get use to the tank.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

geoffsfrogs said:


> I wouldn't toy with it too much. Give her time to get use to the tank.


The move I mentioned was six months ago so I'd bet she's fairly settled in by now. My tinkering thus far has been minimally invasive, mostly experimenting with wet/dry seasons and different bower locations. I'm patient, eventually I'll figure it out...hopefully.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting thread, answers some questions I had.

Didn't realise they tend to quite down during winter, my male has just found his voice for the first time.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Interesting thread, answers some questions I had.
> 
> Didn't realise they tend to quite down during winter, my male has just found his voice for the first time.


Congrats! The leucomelas call is my favorite from my collection. It's almost musical.


----------

